# how to dress a long rectangular room of a small house!



## jennran (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi,

My husband and I are about to purchase our first home. We are looking at a house that has a living and dining area connected (one big room). It is very rectangular. I think it has potential but I don't know what to do with it. There is a fireplace on the wall where the dining room is supposed to be. I feel like if I put a table there is will block the fire place. The people living in it right now have staged it to look like a formal living area facing the fire place then a den with a t.v. further down the room. I want something different. Any suggestions??


----------

